# How much protein should be consumed per sitting



## maxamize (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are in hardcore training mode, trying to build as much muscle as possible. What is the Maximum amount of protein one should consume per sitting to get the most benifits


----------



## Gorm (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are eating 5-6 meals a day, I believe 40grams per meal is the rule of thumb.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 12, 2012)

All of it.


----------



## lee111s (Apr 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter. I've doing intermittent fasting before having only 2 meals a day with 100g per sitting. I've also done the 6 meals a day every 3 hours too. As long as you hit your macros for the day, don't worry about it.

You're not going to lose muscle because your last protein intake was 3 hours and 1 minute ago. Heck some people do 24 hour fasts and see no catabolism.


----------



## AmM (Apr 12, 2012)

Gorm said:


> If you are eating 5-6 meals a day, I believe 40grams per meal is the rule of thumb.



That's only 200-240 grams of protein a day, I eat that much protein by lunchtime. There is no rule of thumb as far as maximum protein per meal. To grow get your body fat low than pound the calories and protein.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

depends on your size, goals, and whether you are natural or not


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> depends on your size, goals, and whether you are natural or not



This^


----------



## maxamize (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok let's assume natural, any good numbers to follow?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

assuming you are my size (5'9 200), trying to gain mass.. id recommend anywhere from 300-350 grams a day


----------



## USMC (Apr 14, 2012)

Keep in mind, your body can only metabolize so much at any given time. Now how much exactly that is is highly argued in various studies. The most common seems to be 40g in a 2 hour period and the rest you are just pissing out.


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> assuming you are my size (5'9 200), trying to gain mass.. id recommend anywhere from 300-350 grams a day


Hahahahaha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2012)

USMC said:


> Keep in mind, your body can only metabolize so much at any given time. Now how much exactly that is is highly argued in various studies. The most common seems to be 40g in a 2 hour period and the rest you are just pissing out.



nope


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just housed 100g protein shake.. Just saying.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> assuming you are my size (5'9 200), trying to gain mass.. id recommend anywhere from 300-350 grams a day



Then who is that emaciated skeletor in your avy? Buck seventy, tops.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Then who is that emaciated skeletor in your avy? Buck seventy, tops.





surely you jest, if not, id employ you to take a closer look


i just posted pics from this morning in the labpe section in my myostatin log, i am a leaner 205 in those pictures


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 14, 2012)

depends on your GI tract, and what else you eat with it. I try not to go over 60g at one time or I end up not absorbing some, which everyone around me finds out about


----------



## maxamize (Apr 15, 2012)

Is there some bodily function that gives signs to absorption?


----------



## colochine (Apr 15, 2012)

maxamize said:


> Is there some bodily function that gives signs to absorption?



How many shits you take a day and how bad your farts smell.


----------



## USMC (Apr 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> nope




Youve said that before. I'm still waiting for you to link to research or a study that shows the human body can absorb an infinite amount of protein in one sitting.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

USMC said:


> Youve said that before. I'm still waiting for you to link to research or a study that shows the human body can absorb an infinite amount of protein in one sitting.



yeah bro.. infinite

you sound like a spoiled brat-type


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 15, 2012)

lee111s said:


> It doesn't matter. I've doing intermittent fasting before having only 2 meals a day with 100g per sitting. I've also done the 6 meals a day every 3 hours too. As long as you hit your macros for the day, don't worry about it.
> 
> You're not going to lose muscle because your last protein intake was 3 hours and 1 minute ago. Heck some people do 24 hour fasts and see no catabolism.



^^^this...but in addition i'm calling bullshit on the science of only so many grams protein every few hours...reason why is you don't process it all at the same time...regardless if it's slow digesting or fast digesting your digestive system is constantly working...you think like this...it might take a full hour to move 100g protein...or only 30 min...but ever minute during that it's working...so just keep eating...i routinely eat a big meal before bed so i'm not sick/nauseous in the morning from empty stomach...my body is constantly a furnace and working 24hrs a day....so eat what you want, when you want (both within reason) and as you've said keep the protein higher than fats and carbs and you're gtg


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> ^^^this...but in addition i'm calling bullshit on the science of only so many grams protein every few hours...reason why is you don't process it all at the same time...regardless if it's slow digesting or fast digesting your digestive system is constantly working...you think like this...it might take a full hour to move 100g protein...or only 30 min...but ever minute during that it's working...so just keep eating...i routinely eat a big meal before bed so i'm not sick/nauseous in the morning from empty stomach...my body is constantly a furnace and working 24hrs a day....so eat what you want, when you want (both within reason) and as you've said keep the protein higher than fats and carbs and you're gtg



yes


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 15, 2012)

colochine said:


> How many shits you take a day and how bad your farts smell.



So if I'm eating a lot but once shit once every day or two does that mean my body is utilizing a lot of my food and I should eat more protein?

I do occasionally rip some nasty farts that clear out a 15 foot radius but usually at night before bed


----------



## USMC (Apr 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah bro.. infinite
> 
> you sound like a spoiled brat-type



A spoiled brat type? Really? Hmmm no try again. Just when people with a whole lot of mouth and nothing to back it up step in I'll be the first to call them out.


----------



## USMC (Apr 15, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> ^^^this...but in addition i'm calling bullshit on the science of only so many grams protein every few hours...reason why is you don't process it all at the same time...regardless if it's slow digesting or fast digesting your digestive system is constantly working...you think like this...it might take a full hour to move 100g protein...or only 30 min...but ever minute during that it's working...so just keep eating...i routinely eat a big meal before bed so i'm not sick/nauseous in the morning from empty stomach...my body is constantly a furnace and working 24hrs a day....so eat what you want, when you want (both within reason) and as you've said keep the protein higher than fats and carbs and you're gtg




BUT, how much can be processed before you're just wasting time energy and money? Everyone's entitled to their opinion of course I'll just take the scientific method over wasting.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

USMC said:


> A spoiled brat type? Really? Hmmm no try again. Just when people with a whole lot of mouth and nothing to back it up step in I'll be the first to call them out.



mhmm.. no you talk like an emotional girl bro.. i disagree with your "40 grams every two hours" idea.. and you say "ok show me a study that says we can eat infinite amounts in one sitting".

lmao who are you kidding? that is exactly how a chick would react... you said it, not me.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## USMC (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> mhmm.. no you talk like an emotional girl bro.. i disagree with your "40 grams every two hours" idea.. and you say "ok show me a study that says we can eat infinite amounts in one sitting".
> 
> lmao who are you kidding? that is exactly how a chick would react... you said it, not me.




No a emotional girl would bitch and complain and tell you your sleeping on the couch. I'm simply asking for where you're getting your opinion from.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

USMC said:


> No a emotional girl would bitch and complain and tell you your sleeping on the couch. I'm simply asking for where you're getting your opinion from.




i simply disagreed with your "40 grams per two hours" idea. Think about it...the entire premise is ridiculous, it makes the assumption that the body is like.. a closed system. Do you honestly think that once the body absorbs 40 grams of protein within two hours it goes into "piss mode" where every other bit of protein is excreted? Or do you think that what you eat turns into chime and rolls around in your stomach then intestines feeding your body for numerous numerous hours?


----------



## USMC (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i simply disagreed with your "40 grams per two hours" idea. Think about it...the entire premise is ridiculous, it makes the assumption that the body is like.. a closed system. Do you honestly think that once the body absorbs 40 grams of protein within two hours it goes into "piss mode" where every other bit of protein is excreted? Or do you think that what you eat turns into chime and rolls around in your stomach then intestines feeding your body for numerous numerous hours?




I stated that based upon studies it was widely spread out. The 40g every 2 hours just happens to be an average of everything I've read. Some say less, some say more, but how long does it take the body to extract what it wants before it gets too far down the digestive tract and the majority of the enzymes are attacking new nutrients? And so on. It doesn't go into "piss mode" it's simply takes that long before it passes through the stomach into the digestive tract and far enough down that it isn't getting broken dwn anymore and gets "wasted". Now different proteins react diffrently, some hang around longer than others, some are harder to break down, some easier, etc..... I'm certainly no chemist, or doctor or any of that shit so I read what they say.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys you don't zap up the protein all at once. You may have a couple of meals worth of protein still being absorbed in your small intestine at the same time. Really depends on what else you have with it, how high your insulin levels are, etc. I can absob half a pound of steak every few hours, and I know this because I get no gas and I'm not on antibiotics. 30g of bean protein at one time would be the death of me LOL.


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey is a great example of the idiots who push bro science on this site. Just look at him, he is a twig yet eats 350g of protein a day. I have no idea if he is natty ( I hope being that small he is) but he has 0 education and is a retard. Mike Mentzer, Jeff King and Bill pearl all ate under 200g a day and were 5x bigger then Standard Donkey.


----------



## colochine (Apr 16, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> So if I'm eating a lot but once shit once every day or two does that mean my body is utilizing a lot of my food and I should eat more protein?
> 
> I do occasionally rip some nasty farts that clear out a 15 foot radius but usually at night before bed



Exactly!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Standard Donkey is a great example of the idiots who push bro science on this site. Just look at him, he is a twig yet eats 350g of protein a day. I have no idea if he is natty ( I hope being that small he is) but he has 0 education and is a retard. Mike Mentzer, Jeff King and Bill pearl all ate under 200g a day and were 5x bigger then Standard Donkey.



lmao.. do you do anything but make personal attacks and wild exaggerations?


stop saying dumb shit


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Standard Donkey is a great example of the idiots who push bro science on this site. Just look at him, he is a twig yet eats 350g of protein a day. I have no idea if he is natty ( I hope being that small he is) but he has 0 education and is a retard. Mike Mentzer, Jeff King and Bill pearl all ate under 200g a day and were 5x bigger then Standard Donkey.



you should know that "under" 200g of protein would not be enough to sustain that level of musculature.. shit you are retarded.



I would have thought that someone with all those little colored shapes under your name would know something


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

I eat under 200g of protein a day and am 3x bigger then you son.

Fucking retard, it's so fun to laugh at your idiotic opinions.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I eat under 200g of protein a day and am 3x bigger then you son.
> 
> Fucking retard, it's so fun to laugh at your idiotic opinions.



care to post up a pic?

ur 3x bigger than me? really.. well then i suppose you could prove it


and you have been training for how long?

i really hope you are FAR bigger than the pics in your profile... or else you are helplessly deceived in thinking that your muscular development > mine. (even though you are clearly far older and more _physically_ developed and likely have decades more training experience than i do)


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

I have posted many pics over the last 6 years, have never seen one of you though. I quit bodybuilding 11 years ago yet still own you faggot.

My post diet pics will be up min about 2 weeks. I am old and training at 60% because of several injuries yet I am way bigger then you and I don't even care about muscle mass anymore. I am eating about 190g of protein a day, training 2 or 3 times a week for 45 min and I blow you away son.

Post some pics to prove me wrong.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have posted many pics over the last 6 years, have *never seen one of you though*. I quit bodybuilding 10 years ago yet still own you faggot.
> 
> My post diet pics will be up min about 2 weeks. I am old and training at 60% because of several injuries yet* I am way bigger then you *and *I don't even care about muscle mass anymore.* I am eating about 190g of protein a day, training 2 or 3 times a week for 45 min and I blow you away son.
> 
> Post some pics to prove me wrong.



ok well you claimed that i am a twig (5'9 205 twig mind you).. so you must have seen a pic of me somewhere

also what? do you just type random words and hope they make some sort of sense? or do you actually put thought into what you are writing?

i early await that pic of yours.. i figured that since you are 3x my size now...a pic _now_ would be possible... but i guess not.

I am rapidly losing interest in this _back and forth_ with you

i never asked what you looked like in your prime.. (as i have not even come close to reaching mine) rather, i asked what you look like now, because you are talking shit now... not then


truth be told, your height (which im assuming is greater than mine) will be the only thing that will keep me fom absolutely dwarfing you in the very very near future.



you say you dont care about muscle so you are eating 190g of protein a day...


ok well most of us here do care about building muscle, so we eat more protein.. again do you even read what you write before you post?


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

So where are your pics? In your avatar you look like nothing yet have a big bloated waist.

Prove me wrong son.

I never mentioned my "prime" why are you bringing that up?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So where are your pics? In your avatar you look like nothing yet have a big bloated waist.
> 
> Prove me wrong son.
> 
> I never mentioned my "prime" why are you bringing that up?



so you talk shit to me..and I'M the one who has to post pics up? its like you making the claim, but i bear the burden of proof.. your thought process fascinates me.

I mentioned your prime, because you said that you've posted up numerous pics throughout your time here...however, since you "no longer care about muscle" (yet "eat the same amount of protein as former world class bodybuilders"..according to your own misguided beliefs), i sincerely doubt that you look anything remotely close to what you used to.

its not what you once looked like.. its what you look like now, that matters. 


maybe you should post some new pics up since you are the one who started this mess? it only seems logical, though such a thing as logic seems to have no difficulty in evading you. 

how about this, ill post up pics after you do?


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

So you are a coward like all the rest. You rip on my posted photos yet wont post your own.

Typical pathetic loser who has been owned by an old broken man. At my worst I look better then you.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So you are a coward like all the rest. You rip on my posted photos yet wont post your own.
> 
> Typical pathetic loser who has been owned by an old broken man.



you ripped my photo first.. yet wont post up new ones of yourself. Perhaps its not everyone who is a coward, but everyone (myself included) who cannot comprehend your staggered and fil-in-the-numerous-blanks mindset and thought proces.. im being serious bro you really dont make much sense at all


you must be trolling me, and for that i say good job (you got me somewhat flustered by pretending to be extremely stupid, for you cannot actually be this stupid)


anyways, ill see you again in a couple weeks and we can compare brand new fresh pics then. 

until then, i bid you adieu


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2012)

You are my bitch, you cry like a woman and like a woman wont back up your crazy talk. I have pics postes, you are scared to post yours....typical of a loser who looks like shit. 

PS: I love your 15'' arms and 40'' waist, you are the peoples champion.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You are my bitch, you cry like a woman and like a woman wont back up your crazy talk. I have pics postes, you are scared to post yours....typical of a loser who looks like shit.
> 
> PS: I love your 15'' arms and 40'' waist, you are the peoples champion.



i can honestly say that i am embarrassed that i actually engaged in dialogue with you.. truly truly shameful.

anyways, 2 weeks.. think of it as a gentleman's competition


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought this thread was about protein intake.


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 18, 2012)

you two just get over it and have some nice make up sex

SD has a solid physique I don't know why he has that avatar its old and the worst pic I have seen of him 

3x his size would put you over 600lbs, got any pics?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 18, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> you two just get over it and have some nice make up sex
> 
> SD has a solid physique I don't know why he has that avatar its old and the worst pic I have seen of him
> 
> 3x his size would put you over 600lbs, got any pics?



im pretty sure he was just trolling me, and i definitely took the bait (875mg of tren ace)


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

So, it seems that nobody that's responded to this thread knows anything about protein metabolism (especially SD). In case you guys are wondering, the size or musculature of one making an argument has nothing to do with their argument (see _tu quoque_ fallacy).

*About protein:* I'm not up to snuff on what level can be absorbed in a single bolus, but it's affected by factors such as how its cooked, source, etc. The relevance of "pissing it out" once you get to a certain intake is a simplification of the truth. Your body has a circulating amino acid(AA) pool (~100g if memory serves me right), once the body's ability to synthesize protein is met, the excess is deaminated. The resulting carbon backbone of the AA is shunted into energy metabolism (via anaplerotic reactions) and the nitrogen is excreted in the urine (mostly). One must also consider the protein quality, as lower quality or 'incomplete' proteins will have key amino acids that will allow protein synthesis to occur to the level of that limiting AA. If the AAs can't be used for synthesis, they are used for energy. 

*Protein recommendations: *The established recommendations for athletes (1.2g/kg) are designed to MAXIMIZE SYNTHESIS, therefore, consuming far above that level would be unnecessary for most, especially when consuming high amounts of carbs. When trying to lose weight, protein turn over is higher and your intake should be adjusted to accommodate for that (still be a marginal increase). So, these recommendations of 1g/lb of body mass or stupid amounts like 300-350g/day are fucking retarded and unnecessary. If you like to waste your money on eating a shit ton of protein when it's not going to serve any benefit (and likely put you at higher risk of disease in your future), go hard.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> So, it seems that nobody that's responded to this thread knows anything about protein metabolism (especially SD). In case you guys are wondering, the size or musculature of one making an argument has nothing to do with their argument (see _tu quoque_ fallacy).
> 
> *About protein:* I'm not up to snuff on what level can be absorbed in a single bolus, but it's affected by factors such as how its cooked, source, etc. The relevance of "pissing it out" once you get to a certain intake is a simplification of the truth. Your body has a circulating amino acid(AA) pool (~100g if memory serves me right), once the body's ability to synthesize protein is met, the excess is deaminated. The resulting carbon backbone of the AA is shunted into energy metabolism (via anaplerotic reactions) and the nitrogen is excreted in the urine (mostly). One must also consider the protein quality, as lower quality or 'incomplete' proteins will have key amino acids that will allow protein synthesis to occur to the level of that limiting AA. If the AAs can't be used for synthesis, they are used for energy.
> 
> *Protein recommendations: *The established recommendations for athletes (1.2g/kg) are designed to MAXIMIZE SYNTHESIS, therefore, consuming far above that level would be unnecessary for most, especially when consuming high amounts of carbs. When trying to lose weight, protein turn over is higher and your intake should be adjusted to accommodate for that (still be a marginal increase). So, these recommendations of 1g/lb of body mass or stupid amounts like 300-350g/day are fucking retarded and unnecessary. If you like to waste your money on eating a shit ton of protein when it's not going to serve any benefit (and likely put you at higher risk of disease in your future), go hard.



references? are you saying that we dont need more protein in order to grow bigger muscles?


that would blow my mind.. (which i have no problem with as i love learning)


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> references? are you saying that we dont need more protein in order to grow bigger muscles?
> 
> 
> that would blow my mind.. (which i have no problem with as i love learning)



Fuck everyone and their stupid OPINIONS...when SD speaks you niggas listen!

Besides if he had a son he would look like trayvon...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> Fuck everyone and their stupid OPINIONS...when SD speaks you niggas listen!
> 
> Besides if he had a son he would look like trayvon...




lol. I just cant wrap my mind around 1.2g/kg of protein being optimal.. for me that would be like.. 110 grams of protein a day (I sincerely hope i am reading something wrong..)

All the big guys (who i want to look like) recommend a high level of protein consumption, so i think im gonna stick with that. (as far as i know, they aren't sponsored by protein.. so i think i can trust them). I think the logic behind their recommendation is: "if you want bigger muscles, you gotta give your body more building blocks (amino acids) to build muscle". Makes sense to me.


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> references? are you saying that we dont need more protein in order to grow bigger muscles?
> 
> 
> that would blow my mind.. (which i have no problem with as i love learning)



I was working from memory based on biochemistry and my macronutrient class, where we went through DRIs extensively.

Download chapter 10:
Energy, Carbohydrate, Fiber, Fat, Fatty Acids, Cholesterol, Protein, and Amino Acids (Macronutrients) : Dietary Guidance : Food and Nutrition Information Center

This hand out states 1.5-2g/kg is optimal for athletes:
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDcQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsca-lift.org%2FHotTopic%2Fdownload%2FProtein%2520Needs.pdf&ei=KoKQT-WNIMa00QHvoZyJBQ&usg=AFQjCNEBy1e2p0M8CRa4pGivNgJ-ZBso4Q



Standard Donkey said:


> lol. I just cant wrap my mind around 1.2g/kg of protein being optimal.. for me that would be like.. 110 grams of protein a day (I sincerely hope i am reading something wrong..)
> 
> All the big guys (who i want to look like) recommend a high level of protein consumption, so i think im gonna stick with that. (as far as i know, they aren't sponsored by protein.. so i think i can trust them). I think the logic behind their recommendation is: "if you want bigger muscles, you gotta give your body more building blocks (amino acids) to build muscle". Makes sense to me.



LOL. You ask me for scientific references, then say you would rather listen to guys because they are big. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> I was working from memory based on biochemistry and my macronutrient class, where we went through DRIs extensively.
> 
> Download chapter 10:
> Energy, Carbohydrate, Fiber, Fat, Fatty Acids, Cholesterol, Protein, and Amino Acids (Macronutrients) : Dietary Guidance : Food and Nutrition Information Center
> ...




that's why im listening to the guys who i want to look like.


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's why im listening to the guys who i want to look like.



Holy fuck dude. Seriously, trying to have a science-based conversation with you is a conversation not worth having.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 19, 2012)

I do mine by both food and shakes i been eating alot more then usual cause of the EQ it's def working gained 20lbs in 5 weeks also d bol but i use to get sick off eating so much iv'e thrown up before


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> Holy fuck dude. Seriously, trying to have a science-based conversation with you is a conversation not worth having.




i guess i shouldnt have asked for references cause i was never really gunna believe it anyways.. i mean.. those ifbb pros sure as hell eat more than 1-2g per kg of bodyweight lmao..


just imagine how much bigger they'd be if they ate less protein.. someone should tell them that they are doing it wrong cause a textbook said so.





u mad now huh?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i guess i shouldnt have asked for references cause i was never really gunna believe it anyways.. i mean.. those ifbb pros sure as hell eat more than 1-2g per kg of bodyweight lmao..
> 
> 
> just imagine how much bigger they'd be if they ate less protein.. someone should tell them that they are doing it wrong cause a textbook said so.
> ...



I'm usually taking in about 1.5-2g's per lb not kg.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm usually taking in about 1.5-2g's per lb not kg.



that seems to be the general consensus.. i guess we are all wrong though.


im just trollin' you overlord no hard feelings.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stop trolling the trolls


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> Bro, you're huge. How many cycles have you run to reach the marathon runner level musculature?



haha.. what are you 5'9?  You're massive bro.  I could set my balls right on your chin while standing next to you.  I'm done with you.. because I really can't stand you.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. what are you 5'9? You're massive bro. I could set my balls right on your chin while standing next to you. I'm done with you.. because I really can't stand you.



well im 5'9 so i guess you could set your balls on my chin as well lmao.

i like how this is turning into a call out thread, post pics overlord?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> I'm 6'1" actually. I'm also much bigger then you and still natty. Too bad for you that AAS won't compensate for being a pussy eh?



Come climb in the cage with me bro, and I'll show you who the pussy is.  I'm done though.. no satisfaction in E fights.  PM if you wanna throw down, I travel a lot for fights.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> I'm 6'1" actually. I'm also much bigger then you and still natty. Too bad for you that AAS won't compensate for being a pussy eh?



so i guess the balls will rest on my chin alone..

bro if you're gonna talk shit like that you gotta post up pics.. weewee or not.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

the plot thickens


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Come climb in the cage with me bro, and I'll show you who the pussy is.  I'm done though.. no satisfaction in E fights.  PM if you wanna throw down, I travel a lot for fights.



LOL. You would travel to fight a person that you got into an e-argument with? A person who isn't trained in MMA at that. You really are a pathetic fucking loser. Are you gonna find out where I live and come at me now?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> LOL. You would travel to fight a person that you got into an e-argument with? A person who isn't trained in MMA at that. You really are a pathetic fucking loser. Are you gonna find out where I live and come at me now?



haha.. I was simply proving a point my friend.  I don't fight out side of the ring.. there's no money in it.


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. I was simply proving a point my friend.  I don't fight out side of the ring.. there's no money in it.



And the back pedaling ensues.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 19, 2012)

45.4738882


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 19, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> ^^^this...but in addition i'm calling bullshit on the science of only so many grams protein every few hours...reason why is you don't process it all at the same time...regardless if it's slow digesting or fast digesting your digestive system is constantly working...you think like this...it might take a full hour to move 100g protein...or only 30 min...but ever minute during that it's working...so just keep eating...i routinely eat a big meal before bed so i'm not sick/nauseous in the morning from empty stomach...my body is constantly a furnace and working 24hrs a day....so eat what you want, when you want (both within reason) and as you've said keep the protein higher than fats and carbs and you're gtg


  how much can your body digest per meal I heard 25 then more  so do you know   cause i don't want to waste that powder ever too expensive I use it 3x daily but I try to get most from food


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Can we keep this to a scientific discussion/debate?  
I also think that 350 grams is a waste; it does make sense that someone on aas would need a bit more protein, but not double or triple the amount that athletes need.
Just because a bber eats 400 grams of protein and is huge does not prove that that amount of protein was necessary to get that big.  There is no control and your basing your decision off of testimonials.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> LOL. You would travel to fight a person that you got into an e-argument with? A person who isn't trained in MMA at that. *You really are a pathetic fucking loser.* Are you gonna find out where I live and come at me now?



This is Diet & Nutrition, not Anything Goes.



TitlePointsExpiresWarning Inappropriate Language or Pics2Never* Insulted Other Member(s)**2**Never* Moderator or Sponsor Bashing2Never Signature Rule Violation2Never Discussing or soliciting illegal activity5Never Temporary Ban103 Day(s) 


----------



## overlord (Apr 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> This is Diet & Nutrition, not Anything Goes.
> 
> 
> 
> TitlePointsExpiresWarning Inappropriate Language or Pics2Never* Insulted Other Member(s)**2**Never* Moderator or Sponsor Bashing2Never Signature Rule Violation2Never Discussing or soliciting illegal activity5Never Temporary Ban103 Day(s) 



Fuuuuck you. That cunt trolled on me first and I'm the one getting the infractions. Fuck off.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 19, 2012)

Awww Lawd.. This shit is too much. I get off on you all yelling back and forth.. LMAO. 

Ok now back to the thread.. I tend to get in at least 2g of protein per pound of body weight. If I go over, (which 90% of the time I'm am positive I do, between meals and shakes), well then i go over, I don't count. I just eat like a fucking mule to be the beast that I want to become.
I don't know the so called "science" behind it but I do up my protein intake when I'm on a blast. I dont know if it makes a difference or not because this is all I have ever done but who knows maybe its a mental thing.


----------



## USMC (Apr 20, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that seems to be the general consensus.. i guess we are all wrong though.
> 
> 
> im just trollin' you overlord no hard feelings.



You do realize that 40g every 2 hours, figuring 8 hours sleep, equals 320g daily.

You're using bro science and I'm using actual studies and both are coming to a very close common amount. What the other guy's textbook is talking about I have no idea.

Just saying, you got defensive as fuck, and I had to walk away from the thread for a day. Well just leave it at Tren use currently and call it a day.


----------



## overlord (Apr 20, 2012)

USMC said:


> You do realize that 40g every 2 hours, figuring 8 hours sleep, equals 320g daily.
> 
> You're using bro science and I'm using actual studies and both are coming to a very close common amount. *What the other guy's textbook is talking about I have no idea.*
> 
> Just saying, you got defensive as fuck, and I had to walk away from the thread for a day. Well just leave it at Tren use currently and call it a day.



LOL. You assume I used a text book to make that post? That was me working from memory on previous learnings (as I stated in the post). It's called basic science. You learn all about well established practices and rationale in school.


----------



## USMC (Apr 21, 2012)

overlord said:


> LOL. You assume I used a text book to make that post? That was me working from memory on previous learnings (as I stated in the post). It's called basic science. You learn all about well established practices and rationale in school.



It looked like a textbook answer how you had it setup, like a copy and paste. Also very vague and not informative, just like a textbook in today's colleges lol.


----------



## overlord (Apr 21, 2012)

USMC said:


> It looked like a textbook answer how you had it setup, like a copy and paste. Also very vague and not informative, just like a textbook in today's colleges lol.


You mean articulated clearly and concisely? It's a skill that requires practice. And I challenge you to look that up anywhere on the net. That post was 100% out of my brain, boy. Vague and not informative? Maybe it wasn't informative for you, since it requires at least some knowledge of protein metabolism. I doubt you even know what I meant by "limiting amino acids." You even stated yourself that you didn't understand what was said in the post. You sound like someone with little to no post-secondary science education that has a visceral dislike for anyone who has that education (whenever their opinion is different from yours). I've come across many like that on the forums.


----------



## bigrene (Apr 21, 2012)

Hard to say on protein per sitting, intervals, and total but I remember someone referring to inmates and prisoners and how big and lean they got on almost no protein and NO STEROIDS just a thought. I believe inmates are more insulin sensitive due to lack of access to food and as well as being clean, no stress from everyday life all help factor in. (just a theory) I'm a fan of moderation and well balanced diet. Also does this ? pertain to someone off or on if your on you would need more I would think since protein synthesis is increased  xfold. Always wondered the true answer to this question if there is one.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 21, 2012)

bigrene said:


> Hard to say on protein per sitting, intervals, and total but I remember someone referring to inmates and prisoners and how big and lean they got on almost no protein and NO STEROIDS just a thought. I believe inmates are *more insulin sensitive due to lack of access to food and as well as being clean*, *no stress from everyday life all help factor in*. (just a theory) I'm a fan of moderation and well balanced diet. Also does this ? pertain to someone off or on if your on you would need more I would think since protein synthesis is increased  xfold. Always wondered the true answer to this question if there is one.




lmao what the FUCK are you talking about?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 21, 2012)

i believe inmates are less insulin sensitive due to access to complete shit food, incredible loads of stress from worrying about being stabbed/beat to death in the rec yard/raped in the showers/in their cells, absolutely no sleep from other inmates yelling all hours of the night PLUS the ever increasing realization that there is no escape from that life. 

also, they are dirty as fuck.

idk your theory could be right though.. the above is just _my _theory


----------



## bigrene (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i believe inmates are less insulin sensitive due to access to complete shit food, incredible loads of stress from worrying about being stabbed/beat to death in the rec yard/raped in the showers/in their cells, absolutely no sleep from other inmates yelling all hours of the night PLUS the ever increasing realization that there is no escape from that life.
> 
> also, they are dirty as fuck.
> 
> idk your theory could be right though.. the above is just _my _theory



Haha yeah I was pretty stoned when I wrote that pretty stoned now too good point also^^^^


----------



## bigrene (Apr 23, 2012)

My point was some dudes get pretty jacked in the slammer with hardly no protein, just saying. We personally when "on" like to get  at least 40-60 per meal/shake.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

i think its more of the survival of the fittest sort of thing.. their lifestyle produces only the strongest genetically, because only the strongest survive.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

anyways, everyone in this thread eats over 200g of protein (even georgeforemanrules in his log stated that he eats between 220-250g despite what he said here. Why did he say he eats under 200g here? I have no fucking clue but the guy is getting old so cut him some slack).

and im gunna toss that guy's research in with the rest of the "horseshit" studies done about bodybuilding.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 23, 2012)

the people that buy into the "only so many grams per meal" are assuming that they're body just stops processing food...that's complete bullshit...it's running and processing 24/7...sometimes it processes faster and sometimes slower...so the amount per "meal" is really arbitrary...there's too many types of proteins and digestion rates for those proteins that there IS NO NUMBER...just a bunch of OCD idiots that will never be big and ripped


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the people that buy into the "only so many grams per meal" are assuming that they're body just stops processing food...that's complete bullshit...it's running and processing 24/7...sometimes it processes faster and sometimes slower...so the amount per "meal" is really arbitrary...there's too many types of proteins and digestion rates for those proteins that there is no number...just a bunch of ocd idiots that will never be big and ripped



thank god


----------



## pebble (Apr 23, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the people that buy into the "only so many grams per meal" are assuming that they're body just stops processing food...that's complete bullshit...it's running and processing 24/7...sometimes it processes faster and sometimes slower...so the amount per "meal" is really arbitrary...there's too many types of proteins and digestion rates for those proteins that there IS NO NUMBER...just a bunch of OCD idiots that will never be big and ripped



Protein is not considered highly important form a biological absorption stand point.  It is not like glucose/fructose or other sugars that are primarily absorbed via active transport (requires energy to get it in, but ensures all of it is absorbed).  Protein is primarily via passive diffusion which means that if you already have too much in the blood stream it will not be absorbed by the GI tract and put into the blood.  

But really this doesn't matter because what you are really interested in is protein synthesis.  Absorption does not mean protein synthesis will occur.  If we have an excess (maxes out for an athletic person at about 1.6-8g/kg of body weight)   it goes through gluconeogensis in the liver to make what the body really wants, glucose!  And if your body doesn't need the glucose its broken down to its by products for lipogenesis. AKA fat to be stored in adipocytes (fat cells)

Now if you are consuming excess protein for other reasons than protein synthesis thats fine, but don't do it for that reason! 

Understand the science boys. It can save you a lot of money.


----------



## overlord (Apr 23, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the people that buy into the "only so many grams per meal" are assuming that they're body just stops processing food...that's complete bullshit...it's running and processing 24/7...sometimes it processes faster and sometimes slower...so the amount per "meal" is really arbitrary...there's too many types of proteins and digestion rates for those proteins that there IS NO NUMBER...just a bunch of OCD idiots that will never be big and ripped


LOL. Nice oversimplification.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 23, 2012)

I've said everything in another thread, so I'll just link it here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/161116-100g-protein-shake.html#post2789478


----------

